# Rig Name



## Pelagic Tigress (Oct 15, 2007)

What is the rig name about 3-5 miles ESE of the Marlin rig? Saw it on 5.31, but did not have it in my waypoints. Thanks-


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

The Marlin (VK 915) is about 4 miles SSE of the Beer Can.(VK 826) I was not aware there was a rig4 miles SSE of the Marlin.


----------



## SKATR JIM (Oct 2, 2007)

Transocean Marianas. Its a drill rig, and has white lights on it at night instead of the orange/yellow lights most rigs have. I would bet that it is closer than 3 miles from the marlin. Seemed closer than that a few weeks ago. 

Dave- you need to get Hiltons ASAP!!! Tom keeps the rig locations up to date real time.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Good deal. Hilton's is definitely good stuff!


----------



## bluewaterau (Feb 27, 2008)

transocean marianas..... its really only about a mile to the southeast of the marlin rig and seems closer than that when you are there. btw, what happened to the ocean confidence?


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bluewaterau (6/10/2008)*transocean marianas..... its really only about a mile to the southeast of the marlin rig and seems closer than that when you are there. btw, what happened to the ocean confidence?


Its just north of Thunderhorse.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

come on doug that is like saying it is just south of the petronious!okeoke

it had a lot of tuna fish around it last time we were there.


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

Wes it would be SW not S of the petronis:moon


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

lmao:doh


----------



## Pelagic Tigress (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks. It probably is closer than 3 miles. We never made it to it. I guess the white lights on it draw more fish than the orange ones?


----------

